# LookOut- Blizzard!



## LostENT (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey guys, my names Nicolas- gamer, skier, snowboarder, surfer and wake boarder. I review games both for fun and professionally, so I figured I would start sharing games with different communities.

Anyway, I wanted to introduce you to a recent game I picked up called LookOut-Blizzard.










It's pretty relevant to this forum so I think you guys might like it...

I always listen to music when I'm carving moguls or hitting back-country... as an adrenaline junkie I need a soundtrack. 
So yea, I have my iPad on me at all times. (protected in my Grenade jacket)

I usually play games on the lifts to pass time- so I figured I would share one that I really like since I'm sure a lot of people bring their tech on the slopes with them as well.

Recently I've been playing this game LookOut- Blizzard! and I'm pretty obsessed. It's a sort of reinvention of Pac Man mixed with smooth graphics and an ability to listen to your music while playing. Each level lasts about 30 seconds, making it the perfect way to pass time even on the shortest lift. Just don't drop your iPad, and I suggest getting a glove for it as well. (they sell them at most shops)

Have fun! I'll review more if I come across any I think are worth sharing.

edit: linked at the top if you want to get it.

here's a trailer/video review as well:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeB9tY6Ac5g


----------



## biocmp (Sep 15, 2012)

You take your Ipad on the slopes?


----------



## LostENT (Oct 17, 2012)

Depending on how cold it is, definitely. 

Sub-zero, heck no. But in areas like Colorado/Utah/California then I definitely will. I have a glove for it that keeps it insulated, plus padding from my jacket. I just put in the ear buds and i'm good to go. 

probably good to mention that my jacket surfaces the ipad so that it wont tilt/hurt me if i fall.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

How come this stinks of a sales pitch from someone that has never snowboarded a day in their life?


----------



## LostENT (Oct 17, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> How come this stinks of a sales pitch from someone that has never snowboarded a day in their life?


Well considering I want to write game reviews I'm honored to hear it was compelling :laugh:

But I do snowboard, and have for over 12 years.

I actually ran the Invasion Snow Tour to Utah in high school, was a regular at Mount Lemon in college (which is probably why I'm so comfortable taking my iPad out), and hit Big Bear/Mammoth/Snow Bird regularly. 

I just finished writing a book, so I may need to simmer down on the writing. 

Eh, maybe I should just launch a website/blog.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Troll maybe snowboarder definitely not.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thought the exact same thing, very much a sales pitch. Developed the game did we???


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

LostENT said:


> ... as an adrenaline junkie I need a soundtrack.
> So yea, I have my iPad on me at all times. (protected in my Grenade jacket)


Quit reading right there. I like games though, I play COD(whatever the fuck its up to now, 9???) and portal 1 and 2 were fucking awesome. And "allen wake" was really fuckin good. Lahlala I'm a game *** blah blah blah. This guys a bigger ***.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Frozen said:


> Quit reading right there. I like games though, I play COD(whatever the fuck its up to now, 9???) and portal 1 and 2 were fucking awesome. And "allen wake" was really fuckin good. Lahlala I'm a game *** blah blah blah. This guys a bigger ***.


No this guy is someone that has never seen a boob in his face before and probably has a monitor tan sir. He's prime picking for some sodomy if you're interested.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Just don't take a blacklight to his bedroom.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No this guy is someone that has never seen a boob in his face before and probably has a monitor tan sir. He's prime picking for some sodomy if you're interested.


Hahahaha *sprays lube on cock and puts shoes on while sprinting for door* Hey lostENT lets fuck!!


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Frozen said:


> Hahahaha *sprays lube on cock and puts shoes on while sprinting for door* Hey lostENT lets fuck!!


wow. I know that this site is super lenient but come on man. That shit is just out of line and immature and unnecessary.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Are you fucking kidding me. Who gives a shit? I've read way worse on here but I've never gotten offended by it. You dont like my obnoxious comment? Ok neat.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Frozen said:


> Are you fucking kidding me. Who gives a shit? I've read way worse on here but I've never gotten offended by it. You dont like my obnoxious comment? Ok neat.


woa there buddy, you don't like my comment? Ok neat.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

IdahoFreshies said:


> woa there buddy, you don't like my comment? Ok neat.


Don't woa there buddy me dude. I'm not the one who got offended and made a knee jerk comment. You don't like lubed up buttfuck comments, that's fine. Click elsewhere. But I'm not gonna reel in my crude sense of humor just because you think your a fucking princess.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Frozen said:


> *Don't woa there buddy me dude.* I'm not the one who got offended and made a knee jerk comment. You don't like lubed up buttfuck comments, that's fine. Click elsewhere. But I'm not gonna reel in my crude sense of humor just because you think your a fucking princess.


Lol. I think someone is getting a little butt mad.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

IdahoFreshies said:


> Lol. I think someone is getting a little butt mad.


I was mad! And I'm usually such an easy going dude. I'm willing to be pals now. Let's kiss.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Man you can cut the sexual tension with a knife in here. Throw on the assless chaps and go to town fellas!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

do they even make chaps with asses?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> do they even make chaps with asses?


I think they call them pants


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Man you can cut the sexual tension with a knife in here. Throw on the assless chaps and go to town fellas!





ShredLife said:


> do they even make chaps with asses?


Lol and fucking lol. I love this shit.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Frozen said:


> I was mad! And I'm usually such an easy going dude. I'm willing to be pals now. Let's kiss.


haha, win


ShredLife said:


> do they even make chaps with asses?





BurtonAvenger said:


> I think they call them pants


HAHAHAHA, one of the best things I have seen on this site. Way to go fellas.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

right, so why does everyone always say assless chaps then? that's like saying dickless women or something...


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Dickless woman......now I could get used to that...


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Dickless woman......now I could get used to that...


So you have hooked up with quite a few women with dicks in your time then?


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

IdahoFreshies said:


> So you have hooked up with quite a few women with dicks in your time then?


Lol that would be rough... go to plug in and break your dick off on a nut sack. BAM!! CRUDE 4 LIFE BIOTCH!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tranny love!


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Frozen said:


> Lol that would be rough... go to plug in and break your dick off on a nut sack. BAM!! CRUDE 4 LIFE BIOTCH!!


how weak is your man sword that it breaks off with contact to a nut sack? Jesus you must have an angel hair pasta dick or something. I would tear that shit right off, then once I realized it was a tranny i would freak out and hurl that thing out the window of the 5th story balcony of the hotel in vegas I am most likely in.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> So you have hooked up with quite a few women with dicks in your time then?


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


>


ROFL!!!!!


I got some bad news for you buddy.........


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

IdahoFreshies said:


> how weak is your man sword that it breaks off with contact to a nut sack? Jesus you must have an angel hair pasta dick or something. I would tear that shit right off, then once I realized it was a tranny i would freak out and hurl that thing out the window of the 5th story balcony of the hotel in vegas I am most likely in.


Jesus it's almost 11:00 and I'm fucking scream laughing at my computer. I'm gonna go watch tv. This thread has been awesome!


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Sounds like good news to me. That shit before was painful. This new age shit sounds waaaayyyy better.....the shits kids are doing now a days. :dunno:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Frozen said:


> Jesus it's almost 11:00 and I'm fucking scream laughing at my computer. I'm gonna go watch tv. This thread has been awesome!


glad i could be entertaining


ThunderChunky said:


> Sounds like good news to me. That shit before was painful. This new age shit sounds waaaayyyy better.....the shits kids are doing now a days. :dunno:


get with the 21st century man


----------

